# 2 Vizsla's or other dogs in household



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

I am curious about people owning 2 Vizslas or other dogs in your home. My dog Axel pretty much follows me everywhere I go in the house, if I go upstairs he comes with me, if I go downstairs he goes with me, you get the picture? Now, if you have 2 Vizslas do both dogs follow you everywhere, or do they stay together? Or do other breeds of dogs follow you like a vizsla and always need to be around you? Or is it just my dog that likes to follow me everywhere? Thanx


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

My 12 year old wire haired dachshund follows me everywhere. Now my Vizsla does too. I haven't gone to the bathroom or showered alone in 12 years - LOL! I always have a canine audience!

I think most dogs follow their owners around. After all, you are their Pack Leader.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I've always had setters (4) until a V came into our life. Only the V follows me around.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I have 2 lab mixes and a V mix... the lab mixes don't really follow me around, but the V does more. We live in a very small house, so she doesn't follow me everywhere b/c it is easy for her to know where I am at all times, but if I am in another room for too long, or I go to the basement, she's right there behind me.


----------



## wwindus (Aug 20, 2011)

I think it depends on your dogs' personalities. I have two Vizslas and the younger one follows us around the house, always keeping one of us in sight. The other who is much more self assured, just stays where he has settled and listens to the sounds. If he hears something interesting he come running.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Intersting comments, sounds like the majority of V's like to stick closer to the owners, as other breeds can be more independent and can hang out by themselves. Axel is our first dog that we have owned together, however when i was a kid we owned a Airedale terrier and a golden retriever (separate times) and I don't recall them following me around everywhere. But I was not the pack leader of the houuse, i suppose that was my father.


----------

